# Be there Labor Day



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Gonna be up there on Labor Day weekend.Need to Know:

1)Nice quiet place to fish by the Meadowlands

2)Liscense requirements

3)closest pier by the Meadowlands(Grundy Pier-Jersey City????)

4)What is biting?


Thanxs guys!


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Actually, the Passaic River Runs right by the Arena, in fact there are several private boatclubs located just behind the arena, I'm not sure if their technically in East Rutherford, Carlstadt or Moonachie.

Although fish and crabs are caught there, I don't think there are many accessable places and besides, the water is a bit dicey there.

Best bets would be Hoboken near Frank Sinatra Park on River Road and Grundy Pier in JC. Other options might be Hudson River Park and Battery Park in Manahatten.

I recommend taking a drive to fish on Raritan Bay.

Floyd Bennet Field Brooklyn, Great Kills Harbor in Staten Island or Sandy Hook in NJ are all part of Gateway National Park. There are also many places in Monmouth County along the Raritan between Staten Island and Sandy Hook (Belford Beach for example). If you check the Hot Spots link you'll find Keyport, Spy House and Keansburg Piers listed, this is the area I'm talking about.

All of the above are within 1 Hour of the Meadowlands (sans traffic) Sandy hook is about the farthest. It's about 55 miles or so from the Meadowlands.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

PS,

Forgot Liberty State Park as well (Jersey City).

Also, I don't know how quiet any of these places will be, If you hit them early it should be no problem.

There are no licenses required for Salt Water fishing.

You may have to pay for parking, I'm not sure. I've never fished any of these places between Memorial Day and Labor Day. There is a special Fishing/Parking sticker you can buy for Gateway but it's only neccessary for those who wish to fish outside of regular park hours and in special lots for fishing only.

here's the web site for Gateway.

http://www.nps.gov/gate/index.htm


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dave!your a godsend.Someone knows where the Grundy Pier is in Jersey City.Can you email me the directions?OBTW-I have family in Moonachie.By the airport.


Thanxs again and am appreciative of your help!
AL


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Grundy Pier is at the end of Exchange place in Jersey City, near the PATH staion. Sinatra Park in Hoboken is a good option for you as well.

Here is a good link;

http://www.users.nac.net/chasstamm/hrfanjorg/exchange.htm

Your best bet would be to look up Exchange Place on Mapquest

Here are some quick directions;

From Moonachie take Rt 17 South to Rt 3 East, follow the Signs for Jersey City, this will put you on Rts 1&9 South (Tonnele Ave).

Follow the Signs for the Holland Tunnel, you will take the Tonnele Circle. You will now be in a covered road way (the via duct) when you emerge you will be traveling down a multi lane ramp (Turnpike traffic will be merging from your right)

At the bottom of the ramp mike a right turn onto Jersey Ave, then a quick left, heading toward Newport Center Mall. Stay to the left (don't enter the Mall parking lot.

You will pass under the light rail overpass, then make a right on Washington Blvd.

Make a left on Montgomery St. Montgomery St ends at Exchange place / the Hudson River.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I suggest Liberty state park or anywhere along the Brooklyn shoreline. There is a long walkway on ...I think it is Ocean Ave where people always fish. If you don't mind a little drive the Bayshore area along the Raritan bay is great...Anywhere from South Amboy all the way to the hook. There is also a public pier in Perth Amboy which has great fishing. You almost can't avoid blues in anyone of these areas. Try cut bunker or metal. The porgies are showing up too, and you can bail them all day from any local bulkhead,pier, or jetty. They are small but provide plenty of action. Weakfishing should be picking up too. Try sandworms on long leaders with floating jig heads...just watch out for the porgies because they won't let the weakies get to the bait if they are around.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Thanxs to all*

My little cousins will enjoy there day out when I take them fishing in there own back yard!

Thanxs for all the feedback


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

You really know your way around. In Brooklyn your talking about the park that runs along the Belt Parkway between 68th Street in Bayridge, passing under the Verrazano Br and ending at Bay Parkway in Bensonhurst. There is a pier at 68th St and there are several parking areas on the Belt Parkway between this stretch. You can also access it from foot paths along the on ramps as well as several pedestrian bridges.

I agree with you about the Raritan Bayshore, if your going to take 20 minutes to drive to Downtown Jersey City (no knock here, it's my hometown), you might as well drive a 1/2 hour to 45 minutes and fish in the Raritan!


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

A quick follow up. I work across the street from the Pier 40 part of Hudson River Park. It's about 2 miles north of Grundy Pier but on the NY side of the River.

There were some groups of day campers fishing on Pier45 but it didn't look like anyone had any luck. Don't know what they were using for bait. I did see a cormorant feeding on small bait fish. Couldn't tell what it was, had a white belly.

I'll post occasionaly between now and Labor Day.

Also, I check out noreast.com as well. They tend to be more of a metro New York to New England board (not a strong as P&S for south Jersey though)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dave-maybe I will see ya @ the pier!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Dave,

I grew up fishing Raritan bay and the very dirty Arthur Kill. Only started fishing SJ on a regular basis in the last few years. I actually know the area from Raritan down to SRI the best. I'm getting a quick education in Cape May county though.

As far as that spot in Brookly goes, you got it right. Some guys actually fish right under the Verrazano Bridge, That is a good location as it is a very narrow area connecting an area that I believe is called Upper Bay to the main part of the Raritan. Not positive about the name, I have to take a look at my chart..


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

hows the flukin been duke? any doormats


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Duke,

I was born and raised in Jersey City and have been living in Brooklyn for the last 17 years.

I've been spending the summers (weekends mostly) in Wildwood Crest for the past 11 years.

Though I fished some as a kid (I always preferred crabbing back then) I didn't really get into it until my oldest son was about 2 or 3. Right around the time we started coming to the Cape May area. As a result I've only fished in Brooklyn/Staten Island/ Raritan Bayshore a handful of times, though I am taking advantage of having the Raritan and Sheepshead Baysso close to home more and more.

FYI,

Cought kingfish from the beach near the North Wildwood Pier this weekend (7/26-7/27). The fish were abundant around the low slack tide. A couple or guys from Philly put in the hours on both days and landed a lot of fish. Saw one gentlemen catch a couple of small weakies off the rocks as well.

I was also able to snare some snappers with a bait rig to use as bait for fluke, but no luck. Aside from the short my son caught Memorial Day weekend, I haven't seen any fluke.

The water was pretty chilly, about 62 degrees.

I'll be down there next week, hopefully the fish will cooperate.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Nserch4drum,

Checked Pier 45 yesterday at lunch time. Per the kid on duty it looks like they've been catching some Blues on herring chunks (I'm pretty sure that's what he said).

When I got there the day campers had gone through all the herring and he had switched to clam.

DH


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanx's Dave.I hope they leave some fish for us on Labor Day.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Nserch4drum,

Just thought I give you one last report before the weekend.

I took my lunchtime walk through Hudson River Park, the water is loaded with bait. I only saw one instance of something crashing a school of bait (didn't get a good look but most likely a snapper).

Per the kid fishing on the pier snapper have been the only thing they have caught.

I also saw a couple of larger fish (about 6 inches) milling around some pillings, they looked like yellow perch, but this is a tidal area. They had the same dark vertical bars, strange. Anyone know what they were?

Anyway, have a freat weekend, tight lines,

DH


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Davehunt!

They very well could have been yellow perch. Yellow perch can tolerate moderate salinity (Maryland has great yellow perch fishing in tidal streams and rivers.) With all the rain this year salinity levels are down, and many "freshwater" fish with high tolerance are taking advantage.


----------

